# John Deere Customs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Minnesota welder builds his own John Deere tractors....the 4wd tractor is really cool.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/minnesota_welder_builds_john_deere_tractors_with_care/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The man has talent.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know him but happened to see one of his tractors sitting in his driveway a few weeks ago.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It would be interesting to know how many horses his 4wd tractor(540?) has....really looks nice. He has heat but no air.....I could use the opposite here....but would want both.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think he's wasting his time...needs to come up with a diesel fired winrow drier.....that would be marketable, jd has already figured out the tractor deal....guy is super talented


----------

